# Our 2020 Christmas Event is Here!



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2020)

Season's greetings! You may have seen a few pieces of our new holiday event start early over the last couple of days, but now it's here in full! Introducing TBT's Season of Giving!


*TBT's Season of Giving!*

​
This event is all about giving gifts to others. If you're familiar with our typical events, you know that you can earn currency in various ways in order to spend them on collectibles or other prizes. However, in this special event, the collectibles can only be gifted to your friends or other members of the community! To get started and read all about how it works, head over to the main thread of the event in its new dedicated board: Welcome to TBT's Season of Giving!


*Newly Wrapped Collectibles: No Peeking!*​
Gifting isn't the only thing that makes these collectibles special. They're also covered in wrapping paper, which means no one knows what they'll look like until they're revealed on Christmas night!

















Each of these presents will turn into a new and unique holiday collectible when the event ends.


*We're Supporting These Causes!*​
This year, The Bell Tree will be donating to multiple charities and the amount will increase with each gift you send in the event. Read the event's thread linked above for more details. We'll post the amount pledged to these charities each day. If you'd like to help and want your amount to be included in the daily totals, forward your donation confirmation email to tbt@belltreeforums.com and we'll add it to the amount donated by the community.

The five charities we are supporting through this event are:
*Save the Children* - Humanitarian Aid / Children - https://www.savethechildren.org
*Equal Justice Initiative* - Civil Rights - https://eji.org
*The Trevor Project* - LGBTQ / Suicide Prevention - https://www.thetrevorproject.org
*Active Minds* - Mental Health - https://www.activeminds.org
*RedRover* - Animal Welfare - https://redrover.org



*New Holiday Backdrops!*​
We are also now selling brand new winter and Christmas themed backdrops in the shop!

*Winter's Embrace*, *Snow Blossoms*, *Magic in the Sky*










These festive backdrops appear behind your user information that's displayed with each of your posts and works in both desktop and mobile modes. Thanks to dizzy bone for designing them! Each one is temporary and costs *125 bells*. They will all be removed on *January 14th*, no matter when they were purchased.


*Last Year's Holiday Collectibles Are Now Giftable!*​
The Yule Log, Aurora Sky, and Snow Bunny collectibles are now giftable, so feel free to trade them!










Have fun and happy holidays!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you so much for this fun set of events. I love giving gifts, this makes me feel so warm inside. And the charities, yall are just peaches you know!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 14, 2020)

IM SO EXCITED AND I LOVE THE BACKDROPS


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 14, 2020)

This is lovely as always, thank you so much for all of this. Very excited about tbt supporting these causes. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2020)

This is so exciting!  The charity aspect of the event makes it even better.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 14, 2020)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 14, 2020)

Yaaay! Happy toy day and holidays, everyone! 

Also I so need that aurora collectible from last year haha. Better start saving up my tbt.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 14, 2020)

_I wasn't expecting the charity part, but damn did that warm my heart._

Thank you staff for your hard work! I'm super pumped to participate this year. Just like the fair, I'm unsure where to start haha.


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2020)

IM SO EXCITED AHHH i cant wait to see what the new collectibles are


----------



## xara (Dec 14, 2020)

yayyy it’s finally here!! tbt’s winter theme + the new backgrounds are so pretty and i _love_ the charity element!! looking forward to participating and getting to send gifts to my lovely friends. ❤

thank you, staff, for all that you do from us.  i can imagine that this year hasn’t been too kind to you guys, either, and so i really appreciate all of these amazing events that you’ve planned for us. it’s really helped a lot during these stressful times. <3


----------



## glow (Dec 14, 2020)

omg the aurora backdrop woah


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 14, 2020)

I say animal rights!!!!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hehe I love the presents


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> _I wasn't expecting the charity part, but damn did that warm my heart._
> 
> Thank you staff for your hard work! I'm super pumped to participate this year. Just like the fair, I'm unsure where to start haha.


Same, i was blown away! It's just such a warm, fuzzy, festive, giving spirit! Which i love!


----------



## glow (Dec 14, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> These festive backdrops appear behind your user information that's displayed with each of your posts and works in both desktop and mobile modes. Thanks to dizzy bone for designing them! Each one is temporary and costs *125 bells*. They will all be removed on *January 14th*, no matter when they were purchased.



are the backdrops available rn?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 14, 2020)

I know I want to get a backdrop but don't know which to choose!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

*I HAD A HEART ATTACK I NEED A SNOW BUNNY NOW*


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 14, 2020)

also, I love the throw back to 2015's Christmas! that was a super special event to me, I can't wait to see what this becomes for everyone


----------



## Antonio (Dec 14, 2020)

TIME TO HO HO HO INTO THESE EVENTS!!!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 14, 2020)

glow said:


> are the backdrops available rn?


The shop is currently being updated, but both the presents and backdrops will be available soon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh wait I read everything now oh damn !! I love the charity part !! Oh my gosh I love this !


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 14, 2020)

This is so exciting and I have to say that I love, love, love that you are donating to charity this year! Thank you for everything you do!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 14, 2020)

I can't wait! I'm loving the charity funds- and the gifting theme, and AHHHH I'm overwhelmed with holiday spirit!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks Fun! Can't wait to start working on my entries!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I HAD A HEART ATTACK I NEED A SNOW BUNNY NOW*


The animal charity when it sees us selling snow bunny’s into slavery


----------



## coffeedrinker (Dec 14, 2020)

This is great, thank you! Everything is so creative and the charity idea is great.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> The animal charity when it sees us selling snow bunny’s into slavery


I'll take care of it and name it snowy aa


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh my! Wow! The board looks great too  Thank you! <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 14, 2020)

Aaah! This is so awesome! Love the charity part! This makes the event even more special!


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 14, 2020)

It appears you cannot get multiples of the Aurora Sky as I tried to send one to another user, but apparently it is unique and you cannot own more than one at a time.

“You cannot gift Aurora Sky to user because it is a unique item, and the recipient already owns it.”


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm so excited! Gonna have to grind through a few of these on their due date since I have finals, but at least I have something to look forward  to when I'm done


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 14, 2020)

This is all super awesome!  Great way to end the crazy year we have all experienced!









*EDIT:* Testing this background with my lineup!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 14, 2020)

I'll have to pass this year.

Eye trouble.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 14, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> It appears you cannot get multiples of the Aurora Sky as I tried to send one to another user, but apparently it is unique and you cannot own more than one at a time.
> 
> “You cannot gift Aurora Sky to user because it is a unique item, and the recipient already owns it.”


Fixed!


----------



## Mayor Fia (Dec 14, 2020)

This looks amazing! Doing such a great job!


----------



## Hanami (Dec 14, 2020)

i'm so excited for this year's holiday theme and festivities! i love that TBT is donating to these causes this year and i love the similarities to the 2015 holiday event - that was a special one for me! i love the new backdrops too!!! i'm having trouble deciding which one to get >_<


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 14, 2020)

The site's snow theme is perfect! ❄
Thank you for creating a fun Christmas event for everyone! ☃


----------



## glow (Dec 14, 2020)

guys look it's beautiful omg ;__;

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020

HELPPPP IT'S GORGEOUS


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2020)

All of the items are now in the shop!

(I guess this post is late.)


----------



## xara (Dec 14, 2020)

aCK LOOK HOW PRETTY IT IS-


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 14, 2020)

Just in time too, I was just testing out which one would look best for me. _No surprise that Snow Blossom was the winner._


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 14, 2020)

THE AURORA BACKDROP!! THE CHARITY EVENTS!!!!
staff you've done so much ily all im crying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 14, 2020)

I love the Aurora backdrop since it still makes sense with my SH island (fun fact: Auroras can happen year-round it’s just that polar (read: constantly snow-covered) regions see them the most since they’re closest to the Earth’s magnetic poles (the source of the phenomena))!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm too broke I'll never be able to afford a back drop oof


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2020)

The backdrops are no good for my wallet, but I couldn't resist.  Thank you for putting all of this together, staff!


----------



## Corrie (Dec 15, 2020)

Is the 15th raffle ticket broken for anyone else or am I just trying too early? It says it's the 14th raffle ticket and won't let me get it.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 15, 2020)

i dont have enough for a backdrop ;c


----------



## GothiqueBat (Dec 15, 2020)

_anyone up for exchanging gifts? _


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2020)

GothiqueBat said:


> _anyone up for exchanging gifts? _


Please use our *Pass the Parcel* board for arranging gift exchanges.


----------



## Amilee (Dec 15, 2020)

aaah im happy this event is back! i loved the present giving the last time  
cant wait to see what the new collectibles will be


----------



## Aurita (Dec 15, 2020)

I love the new backdrops!!! thank you staff for all your hard work on this event


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2020)

I've never been so torn between which backdrop to pick. 
Love the choice in charities!


----------



## Hat' (Dec 15, 2020)

Ahhh you all worked a lot for this !!! Thank you so so much!!! That looks so amazing and the events seem so fun!
It's also really kind of you to donate to charity during these trying times, thank you!


----------



## amemome (Dec 15, 2020)

woot! I think the charity donations are a great idea too!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 15, 2020)

I am super excited for this!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Dec 15, 2020)

Love this event so much!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2020)

oh wow, y'all even sent out emails about this event

neat


----------



## mogyay (Dec 15, 2020)

not being dramatic but i'm taking a screenshot of my backdrop and then printing it out and then framing it in my room so i can stare at it forever. really excited for this event! i'm probably going to mad rush a few things but really looking forward to everything! thanks staff


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 15, 2020)

This is wonderful! Love the wintery backdrops!  ☺ Happy holidays to all!


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 15, 2020)

How do I get more snowflakes? I have seen a few users with 40? Am I doing something wrong


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> How do I get more snowflakes? I have seen a few users with 40? Am I doing something wrong


Snowflakes are received through participating in our holiday events over in the TBT's Season of Giving 2020 board. Check out the Welcome to TBT's Season of Giving! thread first for all the information on how the event works.


----------



## Miranda Priestly (Dec 15, 2020)

This seems fun but its wonderful that the staff is donating to charity; It could serve to be a good influence to the younger members on this forum


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2020)

these presents are so cute I honestly wouldn't mind if they ended up being the real collectibles lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 15, 2020)

How come l don't see a link to the event calendar?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020



Mr_Persona said:


> How come l don't see a link to the event calendar?


oh l see now. its moved in a new place. nvm


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> How come l don't see a link to the event calendar?


There isn't an event calendar for TBT's Season of Giving. Instead you will find the dates for each round recorded in our *Snowflake Tracker*.


----------



## Meggy124124 (Dec 15, 2020)

This is my first Christmas here! I can't wait. I hope I can gift something to someone!


----------



## Meira (Dec 15, 2020)

Will all the Holiday Gifts be different regardless of the colour?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2020)

Meira said:


> Will all the Holiday Gifts be different regardless of the colour?


Each color contains a different collectible, so if you got two of the same color you'd have two of the same collectible.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 16, 2020)

Ooh this’ll be fun, thanks for another fun event!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 16, 2020)

How do I get snowflakes ?!


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> How do I get snowflakes ?!


To earn snowflakes you need to be actively participating in our events over in the *TBT's Season of Giving 2020* board. Some events offer small quantities of snowflakes for daily engagement (12 Days of Christmas, Advent Calendar) while others require a little more effort but for a much higher pay-off (up to 80 snowflakes per event). Check out our *Snowflake Tracker* for a breakdown of how many snowflakes each event awards.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hmm I feel kinda dumb about asking this question... but how do I give to other people gifts that I purchased?


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 17, 2020)

Rika092 said:


> Hmm I feel kinda dumb about asking this question... but how do I give to other people gifts that I purchased?


When you go into the shop and click purchase on the gift you want to send, there's a recipient field in the pop up that comes up. You enter the person's name in that field and when you complete your purchase, it will go straight to them.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2020)

Christmas Lights can now be purchased for yourself, without gifting.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 19, 2020)

Justin said:


> Christmas Lights can now be purchased for yourself, without gifting.


Will lights that we buy for ourselves also disappear in January? I didn't see a distinction in the post that initially introduced them.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> Will lights that we buy for ourselves also disappear in January? I didn't see a distinction in the post that initially introduced them.


All Christmas Lights will be removed at the same time.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> All Christmas Lights will be removed at the same time.


Thank you, Vris!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 21, 2020)

I feel like this is a dumb question, but if we have presents in our inventories set to “hidden” will they still open?


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> I feel like this is a dumb question, but if we have presents in our inventories set to “hidden” will they still open?


Yes, they will! Whether or not they are set to active or hidden will not impact them opening to reveal the collectible inside.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, they will! Whether or not they are set to active or hidden will not impact them opening to reveal the collectible inside.


Thanks! Happy holidays!!


----------



## abbydog (Dec 21, 2020)

This is great. Thank you!


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 24, 2020)

Can I confirm - the gifts are available to purchase from shop until when?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2020)

That's good you brought this up because I wanted to add a Bulletin Board reminder about it. You will be able to buy them until we turn it off for the reveal, tomorrow at 7:00 PM EST:


Jeremy said:


> These presents are also wrapped, so you can't see the collectibles inside until after the event concludes, Christmas night at 7:00 PM EST!


We will be distributing last minute snowflakes as soon as we can between tonight and tomorrow morning! If you still need to submit an entry for an event, you don't have much time left. If you're waiting on snowflakes or still need to spend yours, make sure you do so before tomorrow night!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 24, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> That's good you brought this up because I wanted to add a Bulletin Board reminder about it. You will be able to buy them until we turn it off for the reveal, tomorrow at 7:00 PM EST:
> 
> We will be distributing last minute snowflakes as soon as we can between tonight and tomorrow morning! If you still need to submit an entry for an event, you don't have much time left. If you're waiting on snowflakes or still need to spend yours, make sure you do so before tomorrow night!




Thanks for leaking this, i was also wondering till what time we had although i dont have more snowflakes to spend hahaha, now that i think about it, what happens if you are left with snowflakes by that time but not enough to spend for a present? do our snowflakes just vanish ?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh jeez, i have only 16 left! I just need 4 more Snowflakes so i can spend them! Ahhh i don't want to lose that much!

Also, will there be something cheap at the shop so we can bought it with our spare snowflakes? Maybe for people who have less than 20 but still have a good amount of snowflakes?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2020)

Sara? said:


> now that i think about it, what happens if you are left with snowflakes by that time but not enough to spend for a present? do our snowflakes just vanish ?





CatladyNiesha said:


> Also, will there be something cheap at the shop so we can bought it with our spare snowflakes? Maybe for people who have less than 20 but still have a good amount of snowflakes?


Yes, we usually have something to spend leftover currency on, usually at least raffle tickets for a chance to win something.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, we usually have something to spend leftover currency on, usually at least raffle tickets for a chance to win something.


What about the snowflakes for charity? Will the raffle snowflakes still go to charity?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> What about the snowflakes for charity? Will the raffle snowflakes still go to charity?



Only the gifted collectibles will go towards the charity totals!


Jeremy said:


> With every collectible gift you send, TBT will donate one cent for its worth in snowflakes.


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 25, 2020)

did the tokens for the christmas candy disappear?  i had one, but it’s gone now


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 25, 2020)

p e p p e r said:


> did the tokens for the christmas candy disappear?  i had one, but it’s gone now


They were removed today, as far as Justin mentioned on the Advent Calendar thread, I believe!


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

p e p p e r said:


> did the tokens for the christmas candy disappear?  i had one, but it’s gone now


Yes, any unspent tokens from the advent calendar are typically removed the following day.


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 25, 2020)

p e p p e r said:


> did the tokens for the christmas candy disappear?  i had one, but it’s gone now


There was also a bulletin message going, “Hey! You got an unspent token! You should probably do that.” - love Jingle


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2020)

if snowflakes disappear at 7, is there an ETA on when the leftover snowflakes raffle ticket(s) will be up in the shop?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh my gosh I'm so anxious I want to see what I got in these gifts


----------



## Jas (Dec 25, 2020)

ooo glad to hear i can spend my 14 remaining snowflakes on something! i'm so, so excited to finally find out what is in the boxes!


----------



## Chessa (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh my gosh I'm so anxious I want to see what I got in these gifts



me toooo


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 25, 2020)

Despite nothing beating a plague doctor plush for best present (I'm still gushing over my new plush baby haha), I'm really looking forward to what's inside these boxes!

_I might have to take a nap to pass the time faster._


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey everyone. You won't be able to buy any more presents after 7:00 PM EST (about 35 minutes from now), but the reveal will take about a half hour after that while we prepare things. You will also be able to spend your leftover snowflakes as soon as we make the announcement.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. You won't be able to buy any more presents after 7:00 PM EST (about 35 minutes from now), but the reveal will take about a half hour after that while we prepare things. You will also be able to spend your leftover snowflakes as soon as we make the announcement.


Thank you, Jeremy!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

GIFT REVEAL IN A MINUTE

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

LETS COUNT DOWN


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

there’s still like 20 minutes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Damn it I thought it was at seven


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

I know I should sleep (it's already past midnight here) but I wanna be awake for the reveal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

I wanna see the things I got I know they'll be cute !!


----------



## Asarena (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm excited for the reveal~


----------



## itsmxuse (Dec 25, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I know I should sleep (it's already past midnight here) but I wanna be awake for the reveal


Fighting the sleepy eyes gang


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm so excited, this is going to be really fun!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm getting anxious but I'm sooo excited !!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

Lol It's boxing day here. ^_^


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 25, 2020)

I am so excited  It is boxing day here like @John Wick said and I can not go about my day without knowing the gift reveal haha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

What is boxing day?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is boxing day?


It’s where you fight your family


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm in love with my line-up, can't wait to see inside


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is boxing day?


The day after Christmas.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is boxing day?


Boxing Day is a holiday celebrated the day after Christmas Day, thus being the second day of Christmastide.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s where you fight your family


Alright then liam *cracks knuckles*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What is boxing day?


the day where you're obligated to watch the entire rocky series in a single sitting


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s where you fight your family


I laughed at this haha


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s where you fight your family



Oh, over here we just do that during the Christmas dinner. It's very efficient!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2020)

5 - 10 minutes please! Thank you!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> 5 - 10 minutes please! Thank you!!


Santa is cancelled due to social distancing rules


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 25, 2020)

The hype is real, thank you sooo much


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

Me for the next 10 minutes


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> 5 - 10 minutes please! Thank you!!


Okay I can stay awake that much longer


----------



## .MOON. (Dec 25, 2020)

The suspense is palpable.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Me for the next 10 minutes
> 
> View attachment 347250


Best meme of 2020


----------



## deana (Dec 25, 2020)

I am dying of excitement  

I can't wait to see what goodies we all got!!!


----------



## Minou (Dec 25, 2020)

So excited! XD


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 25, 2020)

Everyone right now:


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

Everyone right now


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 25, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Everyone right now:


This is truth.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

No Rush Jeremy !! Thank you


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> 5 - 10 minutes please! Thank you!!


feels extended maintenance


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

I’d laugh if it is terrible ms paint collectibles cause they had to rush


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 25, 2020)

I hope the load balancers can keep up with the amount of traffic that's about to hit lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I’d laugh if it is terrible ms paint collectibles cause they had to rush


this would honestly be be the greatest prank since the flea plague of 2017.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m so excited  I can’t wait to see what they are


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm raring to goooooooo!


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

i don’t think i’ve been this excited about presents since i was a kid LMAO. can’t wait for the reveal!!!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Me for the next 10 minutes
> 
> View attachment 347250


WHUT is that? LOL


----------



## Bob Zombie (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm both anxious and dreading the reveal....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

literally just got this idea but if one of the gifts is a little snowman ima cry


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm so hyped idk if I can sleep after this


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

It be hilarious if the collectibles were just redrawn presents.


----------



## Asarena (Dec 25, 2020)

Inside the box... is another box!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

schrodinger's cat


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> WHUT is that? LOL



A decently common meme template. Usually has the text "C'mon, do something" on it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> A decently common meme template. Usually has the text "C'mon, do something" on it.


aka a big heckin mood


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> A decently common meme template. Usually has the text "C'mon, do something" on it.


*pokes with stick* lol I loved it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I’d laugh if it is terrible ms paint collectibles cause they had to rush


finally, I can have a laudine's eyes-closed egg collectible


----------



## daisyy (Dec 25, 2020)

The idea of these collectibles was so fun, it really feels like opening up another gift on Christmas


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> literally just got this idea but if one of the gifts is a little snowman ima cry



broooo i was literally thinking about this last night. i’d do anything for a lil snowman plushie collectible.


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> finally, I can have a laudine's eyes-closed egg collectible



That one is fantastic and I am so sad that it doesn't actually exist...


----------



## Bob Zombie (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> schrodinger's cat



Do you mean Schrodinger's Cat, or Schroeder from Charlie Brown...?  

Edit: sorry saw it change!  Good call and agree with the concept lol


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

PAINI CAN'T FIND MY CHARGER AHHHH

I don't want to miss


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> A decently common meme template. Usually has the text "C'mon, do something" on it.


Like the "SOON" meme!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 347253
> PAINI CAN'T FIND MY CHARGER AHHHH
> 
> I don't want to miss


OH NOOOOO


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 347253
> PAINI CAN'T FIND MY CHARGER AHHHH
> 
> I don't want to miss


Find that charger!! Go go go!


----------



## deana (Dec 25, 2020)

2-D said:


> View attachment 347253
> PAINI CAN'T FIND MY CHARGER AHHHH
> 
> I don't want to miss


This photo gives me anxiety


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2020)

do we get compensation tbt for overtime?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 25, 2020)

I have never refresh more in my life


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Like the "SOON" meme!



That one would also apply! Any moment now...



2-D said:


> View attachment 347253
> PAINI CAN'T FIND MY CHARGER AHHHH
> 
> I don't want to miss



Well, it was nice having you around


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

I have been refreshing for 46 minutes


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 25, 2020)

Can I talk to a manager


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

deanapants said:


> This photo gives me anxiety


I just SAID LOL out loud instead of laughing!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

pulling up my laptop


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2020)

I could wait and be more patient, but I'm choosing not to. I'M TOO EXCITED


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I have been refreshing for 46 minutes


if this ain't the big sad


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 25, 2020)

Snakeisbaby said:


> I have never refresh more in my life


Also truth.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

so excited so excited so excited oh no


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

2-D said:


> pulling up my laptop



You're alive!! Christmas is saved


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 25, 2020)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

*My laptop also has a low battery. ;c*

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

31% isn't so bad tho.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

I've eaten a whole pizza since Jeremy's post.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Nearly 1am ;w; I think I'm gonna dream of collectibles


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 25, 2020)

The frogurt is also cursed


----------



## will. (Dec 25, 2020)

all y'all talking about refreshing now... just wait until theres an event with a restock that you're desperate for...


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

2-D said:


> *My laptop also has a low battery. ;c*



This is such a rollercoaster  Do you have a charger for this one at least?


----------

